

NYSE Suspends Trading in All Securities - mattcollins
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-07-08/nyse-suspends-trading-in-all-securities

======
harryh
Good luck the hackers tasked with bringing things back online. That job is
never fun.

------
scarmig
It's suspending trading over technical issues?

Bad timing for technical issues, I'd say.

